

Coworkers as Your First Customers – Your Office As the Ultimate Dev Environment - philfreo
https://elasticsales.com/blog/2013/02/07/turning-coworkers-customers-your-office-ultimate-development-environment/

======
seivan
I love that you guys used an Arrested Development reference :) Also, the app
looks slick, nice work!

------
hackerella
You are unique in that internal folks are your users. I think most other folks
don't have the chance to spend nearly as much time with users.

------
philfreo
and of course would love any feedback from real sales people outside of our
office too :)

<http://close.io/>

~~~
wallerj77
great job Phil!

